

UProxy Demo Video - lallysingh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGOXMRJWSeg

======
Fundlab
The question that stands is whether Uproxy is going to skirt trivial snooping
on citizens by agencies like that NSA or just another smoke screen

